# Problem using USB

## V@lleyMan

I have Gentoo installed and working, but I cannot get my KVM switch to work with it.  It could be a problem with my hardware, but I'm hoping it's not.  Whenever, I try to use any USB device on the box it gives me the following error:

usb.c USB device not accepting new address=2 (error=-110)

This happens if I plug in a USB keyboard, a USB mouse, or the USB cable from my miniview KVM switch.  The interesting thing is that the device will work fine before Gentoo actually boots.  For instance, I can use the USB keyboard to get into my BIOS as well as to choose the Gentoo install from the GRUB menu to boot to Gentoo, but as soon as I'm in Gentoo I have to plug a PS/2 keyboard in to do anything.  The main reason I want to get it working is so that I can use my KVM switch.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.  I'm fairly new to Gentoo, but I really like it and would like to get this working.  

I had Redhat installed on the same box and I had no problems with usb or my kvm.

Thank you.

----------

## bennettp

Could you post your dmesg output and kernel config?

----------

## V@lleyMan

Thank you for your fast reply.  Here is the dmesg.  You can ignore the stuff that may pertain to me having to do a hard shutdown if you see any of that.

Linux version 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 (root@trinity) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 SMP Sun Oct 3 10:01:47 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000004fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004fff0000 - 000000004fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004fff3000 - 0000000050000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

1279MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5940

hm, page 000f5000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f6000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f1000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f2000 reserved twice.

On node 0 totalpages: 327664

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 323568 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI disabled because your bios is from 2000 and too old

You can enable it with acpi=force

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.1

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: OEM00000 Product ID: PROD00000000 APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 Pentium(tm) Pro APIC version 17

Processor #1 Pentium(tm) Pro APIC version 17

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Enabling APIC mode: Flat.       Using 1 I/O APICs

Processors: 2

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 vga=normal

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 701.602 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 1399.19 BogoMIPS

Memory: 1289360k/1310656k available (2137k kernel code, 20908k reserved, 471k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU serial number disabled.

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.88 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 10 msecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

masked ExtINT on CPU#1

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Calibrating delay loop... 1402.47 BogoMIPS

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU serial number disabled.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU1: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

Total of 2 processors activated (2801.66 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Setting 2 in the phys_id_present_map

...changing IO-APIC physical APIC ID to 2 ... ok.

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-11, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=0

number of MP IRQ sources: 16.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00170011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0c 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0d 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0e 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0f 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 10 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 11 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 12 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 13 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A1

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:19

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

.................................... done.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 701.6044 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 100.2291 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1002291, slice: 334097

CPU0<T0:1002288,T1:668176,D:15,S:334097,C:1002291>

cpu: 1, clocks: 1002291, slice: 334097

CPU1<T0:1002288,T1:334080,D:14,S:334097,C:1002291>

checking TSC synchronization across CPUs: passed.

migration_task 0 on cpu=0

migration_task 1 on cpu=1

mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb2c0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: ACPI tables contain no PCI IRQ routing entries

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0596] at 00:07.0

Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds.

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

VFS: Disk quotas vdquot_6.5.1

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with HUB-6 MANY_PORTS MULTIPORT SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10f

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

NET4: Frame Diverter 0.46

COMX: driver version 0.85 (C) 1995-1999 ITConsult-Pro Co. <info@itc.hu>

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:07.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 16

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c596b (rev 23) IDE UDMA66 controller on pci00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe000-0xe007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe008-0xe00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: ST310212A, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue 801c0f60, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: TOSHIBA CD-ROM XM-6702B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 20005650 sectors (10243 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=1323/240/63, UDMA(66)

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

ide: late registration of driver.

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: measuring checksumming speed

   8regs     :  1294.000 MB/sec

   32regs    :   560.000 MB/sec

   pIII_sse  :  1401.600 MB/sec

   pII_mmx   :  1556.000 MB/sec

   p5_mmx    :  1664.400 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (1401.600 MB/sec)

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

LVM version 1.0.8(17/11/2003)

device-mapper: 4.1.1-ioctl (2004-04-07) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Initializing Cryptographic API

IEEE 802.2 LLC for Linux 2.1 (c) 1996 Tim Alpaerts

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

divert: not allocating divert_blk for non-ethernet device sit0

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 16384 buckets, 128Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 1782k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe400, IRQ 11

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-2, assigned address 2

EXT2-fs warning (device ide0(3,3)): ext2_read_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=2 (error=-110)

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-2, assigned address 3

Adding Swap: 506512k swap-space (priority -1)

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=3 (error=-110)

usb.c: registered new driver usbkbd

usbkbd.c: :USB HID Boot Protocol keyboard driver

usb.c: registered new driver usbmouse

usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

See Documentation/networking/vortex.txt

00:13.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at 0xec00. Vers LK1.1.18-ac

 00:01:02:eb:ee:b7, IRQ 11

  product code 4347 rev 00.12 date 11-27-00

  Internal config register is 1800000, transceivers 0xa.

  8K byte-wide RAM 5:3 Rx:Tx split, autoselect/Autonegotiate interface.

  MII transceiver found at address 24, status 786d.

  Enabling bus-master transmits and whole-frame receives.

00:13.0: scatter/gather enabled. h/w checksums enabled

divert: allocating divert_blk for eth0

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

And here is the kernel config:

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_LOLAT=y

CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

CONFIG_M586=y

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX31 is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPPRO31 is not set

# CONFIG_M68631 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM431 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6231 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK731 is not set

# CONFIG_MXP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MMP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_USE_STRING_486=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_I8K=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_EDD=m

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_1GB is not set

CONFIG_2GB=y

# CONFIG_3GB is not set

# CONFIG_05GB is not set

CONFIG_HIGHIO=y

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

# CONFIG_X86_NUMA is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_TCIC=y

CONFIG_I82092=y

CONFIG_I82365=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

# CONFIG_OOM_KILLER is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=m

CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# ACPI Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=m

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_CMDLINE_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_NOSWAP=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_BE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_LE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_GEOMETRY is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

# CONFIG_MTD_OBSOLETE_CHIPS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_AMDSTD is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SHARP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_JEDEC is not set

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_START=8000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_LEN=4000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_BUSWIDTH=2

CONFIG_MTD_PNC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETSC520=m

CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX=m

CONFIG_MTD_ELAN_104NC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC_BOOTSIZE=80000

# CONFIG_MTD_MIXMEM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_OCTAGON is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_VMAX is not set

CONFIG_MTD_SCx200_DOCFLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_L440GX=m

CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ICH2ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETtel=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_PCI=m

CONFIG_MTD_PCMCIA=m

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX=y

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m

CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128

CONFIG_MTD_BLKMTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC1000=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADDRESS=0

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_HIGH is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_55AA is not set

#

# NAND Flash Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_VERIFY_WRITE=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=m

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_IP22 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_MONITOR_THREAD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_BLK_STATS=y

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_MIRROR=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FILTER=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_INET_ECN=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

#

#   IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STEALTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

#

#   IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_VS=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

CONFIG_IPV6=y

#

#   IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_KHTTPD=m

#

#    SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_IPX=m

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

CONFIG_ATALK=m

#

# Appletalk devices

#

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=y

CONFIG_LTPC=m

CONFIG_COPS=m

CONFIG_COPS_DAYNA=y

CONFIG_COPS_TANGENT=y

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

CONFIG_DECNET=m

CONFIG_DECNET_SIOCGIFCONF=y

CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_X25=m

CONFIG_LAPB=m

CONFIG_LLC=y

CONFIG_NET_DIVERT=y

CONFIG_ECONET=m

CONFIG_ECONET_AUNUDP=y

CONFIG_ECONET_NATIVE=y

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m

CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL=y

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CSZ=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DELAY is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

CONFIG_IPSEC=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_IPIP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AH=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_SHA1=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ESP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ENC_3DES=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_NAT_TRAVERSAL=y

#

# Telephony Support

#

CONFIG_PHONE=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA=m

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DTC2278=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HT6560B=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC4030=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMC8672=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_MEDLEY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII=m

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_PROBE_EISA_VL is not set

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_TCQ_ON_BY_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=8

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_PROC_STATS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_G_NCR5380_PORT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_G_NCR5380_MEM is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx_sync is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx_FAST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx_DISCONNECT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T_NOGENSUPP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG=m

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE=m

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_PCI=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_LAN=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

CONFIG_ARCNET=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_1201=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_1051=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_RAW=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xx=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xxIO=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_RIM_I=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_ISA=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_PCI=m

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_ETHERTAP=m

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

# CONFIG_ELMC is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC_II is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_WD80x3=m

# CONFIG_ULTRAMCA is not set

CONFIG_ULTRA=m

CONFIG_ULTRA32=m

CONFIG_SMC9194=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NI5010=m

CONFIG_NI52=m

CONFIG_NI65=m

CONFIG_AT1700=m

CONFIG_DEPCA=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_E2100=m

CONFIG_EWRK3=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=m

CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

CONFIG_HPLAN=m

CONFIG_LP486E=m

CONFIG_ETH16I=m

CONFIG_NE2000=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

CONFIG_AC3200=m

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_CS89x0=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_TULIP_MWI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_EEPRO100=m

CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO=y

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_LNE390=m

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

CONFIG_NE3210=m

CONFIG_ES3210=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET=y

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I=y

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS=y

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_STRIP=m

CONFIG_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_ARLAN=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_NONCS=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PNP=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PCI=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_ISA=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_I365=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PROC=m

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_TMD_HERMES is not set

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Token Ring devices

#

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_IBMLS=m

CONFIG_3C359=m

CONFIG_TMS380TR=m

CONFIG_TMSPCI=m

CONFIG_TMSISA=m

CONFIG_ABYSS=m

# CONFIG_MADGEMC is not set

CONFIG_SMCTR=m

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_IPHASE5526=m

CONFIG_RCPCI=m

CONFIG_SHAPER=m

#

# Wan interfaces

#

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_HOSTESS_SV11=m

CONFIG_COSA=m

CONFIG_COMX=y

CONFIG_COMX_HW_COMX=m

CONFIG_COMX_HW_LOCOMX=m

CONFIG_COMX_HW_MIXCOM=m

CONFIG_COMX_HW_MUNICH=m

CONFIG_COMX_PROTO_PPP=m

CONFIG_COMX_PROTO_LAPB=m

CONFIG_COMX_PROTO_FR=m

CONFIG_DSCC4=m

# CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC is not set

# CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST is not set

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

CONFIG_ATI_XX20=m

CONFIG_SEALEVEL_4021=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_SYNCPPP=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=y

# CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH is not set

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=y

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=y

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=y

CONFIG_HDLC_X25=y

# CONFIG_PCI200SYN is not set

# CONFIG_PC300 is not set

CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

CONFIG_N2=m

CONFIG_C101=m

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_COUNT=24

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SDLA=m

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VENDOR_SANGOMA=m

CONFIG_WANPIPE_CHDLC=y

CONFIG_WANPIPE_FR=y

CONFIG_WANPIPE_X25=y

CONFIG_WANPIPE_PPP=y

CONFIG_WANPIPE_MULTPPP=y

CONFIG_CYCLADES_SYNC=m

CONFIG_CYCLOMX_X25=y

CONFIG_LAPBETHER=m

CONFIG_X25_ASY=m

CONFIG_SBNI=m

CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP=m

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_CS=m

#

# ATM drivers

#

CONFIG_ATM_TCP=m

CONFIG_ATM_LANAI=m

CONFIG_ATM_ENI=m

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_TUNE_BURST is not set

CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM=m

CONFIG_ATM_ZATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM_EXACT_TS is not set

CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR=m

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_SUNI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_IDT77105 is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252=m

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_RCV_ALL is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_USE_SUNI=y

CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR=m

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON=m

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IA=m

# CONFIG_ATM_IA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE=m

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_PCA is not set

CONFIG_ATM_HE=m

# CONFIG_ATM_HE_USE_SUNI is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

CONFIG_AX25=m

CONFIG_AX25_DAMA_SLAVE=y

CONFIG_NETROM=m

CONFIG_ROSE=m

#

# AX.25 network device drivers

#

CONFIG_MKISS=m

CONFIG_6PACK=m

CONFIG_BPQETHER=m

CONFIG_DMASCC=m

CONFIG_SCC=m

CONFIG_SCC_DELAY=y

CONFIG_SCC_TRXECHO=y

CONFIG_BAYCOM_SER_FDX=m

CONFIG_BAYCOM_SER_HDX=m

CONFIG_BAYCOM_PAR=m

CONFIG_BAYCOM_EPP=m

# CONFIG_SOUNDMODEM is not set

CONFIG_YAM=m

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

CONFIG_IRDA=m

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG=y

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR=m

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_OLD=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

# CONFIG_VIA_IRCC_FIR is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP=y

CONFIG_IPPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_VJ=y

CONFIG_ISDN_MPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_ISDN_AUDIO=y

CONFIG_ISDN_TTY_FAX=y

CONFIG_ISDN_X25=y

#

# ISDN feature submodules

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVERSION=m

#

# Passive ISDN cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_HISAX=m

CONFIG_ISDN_HISAX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_EURO=y

CONFIG_DE_AOC=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NO_SENDCOMPLETE=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NO_LLC=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NO_KEYPAD=y

CONFIG_HISAX_1TR6=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NI1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MAX_CARDS=8

CONFIG_HISAX_16_0=y

CONFIG_HISAX_16_3=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_IX1MICROR2=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ASUSCOM=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELEINT=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFCS=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SPORTSTER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MIC=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ISURF=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HSTSAPHIR=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELESPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_S0BOX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DIEHLDIVA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET_U=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NICCY=y

CONFIG_HISAX_BKM_A4T=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SCT_QUADRO=y

CONFIG_HISAX_GAZEL=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_W6692=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_SX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ENTERNOW_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER_CS=m

CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA_CS=m

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_CS=m

CONFIG_HISAX_ST5481=m

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZ_PCIPNP=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERISDN=m

#

# Active ISDN cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ICN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_PCBIT=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_SC=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ACT2000=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_DIVAS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_OLD=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_PCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_ISA=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_TPAM=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4 is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_AVM_CS is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m

CONFIG_HYSDN=m

# CONFIG_HYSDN_CAPI is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

# CONFIG_ECC is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_HUB6=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

CONFIG_TIPAR=m

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROC=m

#

# Mice

#

CONFIG_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_ATIXL_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_LOGIBUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_MS_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_PC110_PAD=m

CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE=m

#

# Joysticks

#

CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_NS558=m

CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING=m

CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME=m

CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO=m

CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_INPUT_A3D=m

CONFIG_INPUT_ADI=m

CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA=m

CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K=m

CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP=m

CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC=m

CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB=m

CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232=m

CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER=m

CONFIG_INPUT_DB9=m

CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX=m

CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE=m

# CONFIG_QIC02_DYNCONF is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

CONFIG_IPMI_KCS=m

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT=m

CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT=m

CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT=m

CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT=m

CONFIG_SC520_WDT=m

CONFIG_PCWATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT=m

CONFIG_IB700_WDT=m

CONFIG_WAFER_WDT=m

CONFIG_I810_TCO=m

CONFIG_MIXCOMWD=m

CONFIG_60XX_WDT=m

CONFIG_SC1200_WDT=m

CONFIG_SCx200_WDT=m

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_W83877F_WDT=m

CONFIG_WDT=m

CONFIG_WDTPCI=m

CONFIG_WDT_501=y

CONFIG_WDT_501_FAN=y

CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT=m

CONFIG_AMD7XX_TCO=m

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_AMD_RNG=m

CONFIG_INTEL_RNG=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_AMD_PM768=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_DTLK=m

CONFIG_R3964=m

CONFIG_APPLICOM=m

CONFIG_SONYPI=m

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_FTAPE=m

CONFIG_ZFTAPE=m

CONFIG_ZFT_DFLT_BLK_SZ=10240

CONFIG_ZFT_COMPRESSOR=m

CONFIG_FT_NR_BUFFERS=3

# CONFIG_FT_PROC_FS is not set

CONFIG_FT_NORMAL_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_FT_FULL_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FT_NO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_FT_NO_TRACE_AT_ALL is not set

CONFIG_FT_STD_FDC=y

# CONFIG_FT_MACH2 is not set

# CONFIG_FT_PROBE_FC10 is not set

# CONFIG_FT_ALT_FDC is not set

CONFIG_FT_FDC_THR=8

CONFIG_FT_FDC_MAX_RATE=2000

CONFIG_FT_ALPHA_CLOCK=0

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_K8 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=y

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

#

# Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

#

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SERIAL_CS=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS=m

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_OBMOUSE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE=m

#

# Radio Adapters

#

CONFIG_RADIO_CADET=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20_RDS=m

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX=m

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m

CONFIG_JBD=m

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS_FS_VERBOSE=0

CONFIG_JFFS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_DEBUG=0

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_RW=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=m

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_UNIX is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_TUX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_LARRY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_GENTOO is not set

CONFIG_FB_LOGO_G=y

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_PENGUIN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_POWEREDBY is not set

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=m

CONFIG_FB_CLGEN=m

CONFIG_FB_PM2=m

CONFIG_FB_PM2_FIFO_DISCONNECT=y

CONFIG_FB_PM2_PCI=y

CONFIG_FB_PM3=m

CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_FB_HGA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX=m

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MILLENIUM=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MYSTIQUE=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_G450=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_G100=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MAVEN is not set

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_PROC=m

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MULTIHEAD=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY=m

CONFIG_FB_ATY_GX=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_CT=y

# CONFIG_FB_ATY_GENERIC_LCD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_ATY128=m

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=m

CONFIG_FB_SIS=m

CONFIG_FB_SIS_300=y

CONFIG_FB_SIS_315=y

CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC=m

CONFIG_FB_3DFX=m

CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1=m

CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT=m

# CONFIG_FB_IT8181 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL=m

CONFIG_FBCON_SPLASHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_FBCON_MFB=m

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB2=m

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB4=m

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=m

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=m

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=m

CONFIG_FBCON_AFB=m

CONFIG_FBCON_ILBM=m

CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P2=m

CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P4=m

CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P8=m

CONFIG_FBCON_MAC=m

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA_PLANES=m

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA=m

CONFIG_FBCON_HGA=m

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY=y

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455_CODECSPDIFOUT_PCMOUTSHARE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455_CODECSPDIFOUT_CODECINDEPENDENTDMA is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455_CONTROLLERSPDIFOUT_PCMOUTSHARE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455_CONTROLLERSPDIFOUT_CONTROLLERINDEPENDENTDMA is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_BT878=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FM=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FMIO=388

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FMIO=388

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_MIDI=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_MPUIO=330

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_CM8738=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPDIFINVERSE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPDIFLOOP=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPEAKERS=4

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_LINE_REAR is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_LINE_BASS is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1=y

CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=m

CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX=m

CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS=m

# CONFIG_MSNDCLAS_HAVE_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_MSNDCLAS_INIT_FILE="/etc/sound/msndinit.bin"

CONFIG_MSNDCLAS_PERM_FILE="/etc/sound/msndperm.bin"

CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN=m

# CONFIG_MSNDPIN_HAVE_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_MSNDPIN_INIT_FILE="/etc/sound/pndspini.bin"

CONFIG_MSNDPIN_PERM_FILE="/etc/sound/pndsperm.bin"

CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX=m

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT=y

CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP=y

CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816=m

CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232=m

CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GUS=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_GUS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_GUSMAX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MSS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SOUND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MAD16=m

# CONFIG_MAD16_OLDCARD is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_PAS=m

# CONFIG_PAS_JOYSTICK is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_PSS=m

# CONFIG_PSS_MIXER is not set

# CONFIG_PSS_HAVE_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_SB=m

CONFIG_SOUND_AWE32_SYNTH=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_KAHLUA is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_WAVEFRONT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MAUI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA1=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2=m

CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850=m

CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16=m

# CONFIG_SC6600 is not set

# CONFIG_AEDSP16_SBPRO is not set

# CONFIG_AEDSP16_MSS is not set

# CONFIG_AEDSP16_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE=m

CONFIG_USB_DC2XX=m

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

#

# Support for USB gadgets

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

CONFIG_BLUEZ=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_SCO=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_CMTP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUSB=m

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIVHCI=m

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_IOVIRT is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=0

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is not set

I hope this is what you're looking for, and that it isn't too much to look at.  Thanks again for taking a look at this for me.

----------

## V@lleyMan

I guess maybe I didn't give the correct information.  Not sure where to go from here.  Looks like a dead end.  Is there anyone that can help me with this issue?

----------

## dsd

looks like a problem with the kernel, rather than your configuration. perhaps you could try 2.4.27, or if you are feeling adventurous, 2.6.9

----------

## V@lleyMan

I'll try that and let you know how it goes.  Thanks.

----------

## thubble

Something interesting: Looks like your ACPI isn't working since your BIOS is too old. Try passing "acpi=force" as a kernel parameter and see if that works.

I have the same problem - I don't need ACPI since I don't have a laptop, but hotplug doesn't work for me unless ACPI is enabled. Anyone know why this happens?

----------

## V@lleyMan

Thanks for that tip about ACPI.  I did upgrade my BIOS to the latest version, but it is still a fairly old BIOS. 

I moved to the 2.6.9 kernel and that solved my problems with using my usb KVM switch and other usb devices.  However, now I'm having trouble on shutdown with usb hot plugging.  Whenever I shutdown the computer it freezes on "Stopping USB hotplugging."  I will try the acpi suggestion, but do you know any other reason this could be happening?

----------

## V@lleyMan

Does anyone have any idea why my system would freeze at "Stopping usb hotplugging..." when I'm shutting my system down?

I did the acpi=force kernel parameter thinking that might help, but it didn't work.

----------

## russryder

Not sure what's wrong, but I have the same problem.

----------

